# Salty Shrimp KH/GH Raises PH....



## HeavyUser (Jan 23, 2016)

After realizing I have pretty dirty Tap water with a very high PH I decided I was going to switch to Distilled remineralized with Salty Shrimp KH/GH. From my understanding and the info on the bottle it is supposed to keep PH Neutral. My testing stated otherwise.....Below are the tests, Purple test tube is distilled from a 5 gallon bucket(high ph test liquid), Blue tube is the same(regular ph test liquid), and the Green tube is the distilled before I remineralized. No where can I find cases where Salty Shrimp kh/gh is supposed to raise PH this drastically. I did the test 3 time with the same results.

Parameters before remineralizing:
KH 0*
GH 0*

Parameters after remineralizing:
KH 3*
GH 7*

Does anyone else remineralize with Salty Shrimp kh/gh, what is your experience with rising PH and this product?


----------



## Mango (Dec 12, 2015)

SS GH+ will not mess with pH but SS GH/KH+ will. The KH raised your pH


----------



## HeavyUser (Jan 23, 2016)

I mean, I expected it to raise but not this drastically. The bottle even specifies that the product is great for shrimps that like Neutral PH....


----------



## TrevR (Jul 5, 2017)

I'm having the same issue... My ph is reading around the mid 7s. 
I'm going to try what Mango suggested.


----------



## Yukiharu (May 3, 2014)

I have both and had simply assumed that it worked as advertised since so many people say they have good experiences with it. I'm in a position where I can mix the gH+ and gH/kH+ to get the gH that I want, but you may not be. I'll have to check my pH.


----------



## clownplanted (Mar 3, 2017)

So adding KH will always raise your ph. How much depends on a few things. When you first make your RO water keep in mind that the RO filter will not filter out gasses. Therefore with RO water fresh your ph could range and swing from 6-9 depending on how much gasses need to de gas. What I do is run a powerhead and a airstone. Same concept that this helps to off gas co2 same with water any gasses it will off gas much faster

What I'm getting as it let it off gas for a couple days then take a ph reading and you should get a neutral of 7. If you raise your KH 3 points it will most likely raise the ph about the same or a bit more so around 7.3 to 7.4 with a KH of 3 would be expected

This is how I prep my water ahead of time before I add it to my shrimp tank. This ensures the gasses are gone and I get a more stable reading. Try it and see what I mean. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## aubie98 (Apr 22, 2017)

I consistently hit a ph of ~7.4 when I remineralize my RO/DI water to a KH of ~ 3 (3.8 grams SS to 5 gallons of water).


----------



## ChrisX (May 28, 2017)

I was using Seachem Alkaline Buffer. I found that a rise of about 3KH also raised pH by about .1.

IMO, a better way to lower pH in a planted tank is using CO2. My tap water is pH 8.0-8.1, but with 24/7 CO2, the PH stays at 6.8. Probably easier to use CO2 than to play with water parameters.


----------



## Zoidburg (Mar 8, 2016)

Not recommended to have CO2 running 24/7 with shrimp, and it can be hit or miss whether a tank works well with CO2 and shrimp.


----------

